# New project



## mike4517 (Apr 22, 2008)

Pics of my new engine thought i would have a go at a sterling.

Mike

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm279/mike4617/stirling engine/newproject002.jpg

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm279/mike4617/stirling engine/newproject001.jpg


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats pretty cool Mike!


----------



## mike4517 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank You


----------



## cfellows (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice! How does it run?

Chuck


----------



## mike4517 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi chuck

Its not finished yet will let you know how it goes.

Mike


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (Apr 22, 2008)

Great looking engine. What did you use for a piston?


----------



## mike4517 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi
Piston is just brass

Mike


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 22, 2008)

looks good Mike, your design?


----------



## mike4517 (Apr 22, 2008)

yes its my design made from bits i had laying around.

Mike


----------

